# I AM TIFFANIE GARRISON



## Marty (Jun 12, 2006)

HI, I AM TIFFANIE GARRISON, I AM MARTY'S DAUGHTER-IN LAW FROM OHIO. SHE AND I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN VERY CLOSE. I AM HERE WITH MY HUSBAND AND OUR LITTLE BOY. MY HUSBAND IS JERRY'S OLDER SON AND MY SON ZACKY IS HERE WITH US. ZACKY IS VERY CLOSE TO DANIEL AND DANIEL IS DOING SO MUCH BETTER SINCE ZACKY IS HERE. THEY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN VERY CLOSE AND HE DESPERATELY NEEDED HIM. JERRY'S OLDEST SON GREG GARRISON HAS FLOWN IN FROM FLORIDA. JERRY IS EXTREMELY HAPPY THAT HIS OLDER BOYS ARE HERE TO JOIN THE FAMILY IN THIS TERRIBLE TIME. NORMAN IS 38 YEARS OLD AND GREG IS 41.

MARTY IS NOT ABLE TO COME TO THE FORUM AT THIS TIME BUT DANIEL HAS CHECKED THE POSTING SEVERAL TIMES AND KEPT MARTY UPDATED ON THE EVENTS AND THE ENTIRE FAMILY IS OVERWHELMED.

MARTY SAID TO TELL YOU THAT SHE IS STILL WAITING FOR A SIGN FROM MICHAEL. SHE HAS BEEN CALLING AND WAITING FOR HIM TO SEND HER A SIGN. TONIGHT SHE WROTE HIM A LETTER ON WORDPAD AND BEGGED HIM TO SEND HER A SIGN THAT HE IS STILL HERE WITH HER. I ENCOURAGED HER TO SAVE THE DOCUMENT AND ONCE SHE DID AND CLICKED SAVE, THE COMPUTER SHUT ITSELF DOWN WITHOUT NOTICE. IT MADE ME LAUGH AND CRY AT THE SAME TIME. WE DID NOT KNOW WHAT WAS GOING ON WITH IT. ALL OF THE SUDDEN SHE PUT HER HAND ON THE SCREEN AND THE COMPUTER RESTARTED. THE IRONIC THING IS THIS IS HER NEW COMPUTER THAT SHE RECEIVED FOR CHRISTMAS AND IT HAS NEVER BEFORE ACTED UP. AFTER THAT EVENT TOOK PLACE, SHE WAS TRYING TO GET ME ON THIS FORUM TO POST AN UPDATE AND THE COMPUTER CONTINUED SHUTTING ITSELF DOWN 2 MORE TIMES. THEN WHEN IT FINALLY CAME UP AFTER REBOOTING, (THIS IS GOING TO GIVE YOU COLD CHILLS)SHE WAS ALREADY DIALED UP AND ONLINE!! SHE REALLY NEEDED THIS SIGN TO SHOW HER THAT SHE STILL HAS HER PRECIOUS SON AROUND!! HE IS HERE, WE KNOW HE IS HERE AND HE NEEDS HER TO CONTINUE LIVING HER LIFE TO THE FULLEST AND SUPPORTING THE FAMILY WITH HER UNCONDITIONAL LOVE!!

I LOVE HER VERY MUCH AND I WILL STAY WITH HER BY HER SIDE, HOLDING HER AND LOVING HER UNTIL SHE CAN'T STAND ME ANYMORE.






I DID PHONE THE DOCTOR FOR HER AND I WILL GET HER THE MEDICINE THAT SHE NEEDS TO COPE THROUGH THIS TRAGIC TIME. I PROMISE......

SHE MISSES ALL OF YOU AND CANNOT WAIT TO SPEAK WITH EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU WHEN SHE HAS THE ENERGY TO DO SO.

THANKS SO MUCH FOR ALL OF YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS.

I AM SIMPLY AMAZED AT THE OUTPOURING OF LOVE THAT YOU PEOPLE HAVE EXPRESSED FOR THIS FAMILY. IT IS TRULEY WONDERFUL HOW YOU WONDERFUL FOLKS THAT LOVE LITTLE BITTY HORSES CAN EXPRESS THE LOVE AND NURTURE FOR THIS FAMILY THAT YOU HAVE. YOU REALLY ARE APPRECIATED BY ALL OF US AROUND HERE BECAUSE SHE NEEDS THIS LOVE AND SUPPORT.

SHE SAID THE MURDERER WAS ON CRYSTAL METH AND THAT THERE ARE METH LABS ALL OVER THIS MOUNTAIN NOW THAT WERE NOT HERE WHEN THEY CAME 10 YEARS PREVIOUS. THEY ARE NOT FROM THE GOOD PEOPLE THAT LIVE ON THIS MOUNTAIN, THESE ARE FROM THE AWFUL OUTSIDERS THAT SNEAK UP HERE, HIDE AND SET UP THEIR LABS IN THE FORESTS

MARTY IS GOING TO MAKE IT HER PERSONAL CRUSADE TO DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO RID THEIR MOUNTAIN FROM THESE METH LABS THAT ARE FEROCIOUSLY TAKING THE LIVES OF OUR CHILDREN IN ONE FASHION OR ANOTHER! SHE EXPRESSES THAT SHE WILL HAVE PLENTY OF HELP WITH HER CRUSADE.

MICHAEL WAS A MEMBER OF DARE (DARE TO KEEP OUR CHILDREN OFF OF DRUGS) IN SCHOOL AND HIGHLY AGAINST THIS TYPE OF BEHAVIOUR. HE NEEDS US TO RID THIS MOUNTAIN (THE MOUNTAIN THAT HE LOVED AND WAS SO PROUD OF) OF THESE LABS AND MARTY IS GOING TO CHANNEL HER ANGER BY DOING SO.

SHE WANTS ME TO TELL YOU THAT THE GOOD FOLKS HERE ON THE MOUNTAIN HUNTED THE MURDERER DOWN AND FOUND HIM AND TURNED HIM IN. HE IS IN JAIL NOW WHERE WE WILL SEE THAT HE STAYS. THE GOOD PEOPLE HERE, EVEN THOUGH WE ARE NOT FROM HERE HAVE STOOD BY THIS FAMILY IN THIS HORRIBLE TIME LIKE THEY HAVE LIVED HERE ALL OF THEIR LIVES!

MICHAEL WAS A VOLUNTEER FIREFIGHTER WITH HORRIBLE EQUIPMENT TO TRY TO FIGHT FIRES WITH. PUTTING OUR FIREMEN IN DANGER ALL OF THE TIME AND SHE IS GOING TO TRY TO FIND A WAY (IN HIS NAME) TO IMPROVE THIS PROBLEM. SHE EXPRESSES THAT SHE HAS MUCH TO DO TO SHOW HER HONOUR FOR HIM.

I WILL BE BACK IN TOUCH WHEN POSSIBLE AND PLEASE KEEP THE PRAYERS COMING FOR OUR FAMILY IN THIS TRAGIC TIME OF OUR LIVES.

SHE LOVES ALL OF YOU!!

TALK TO YOU SOON!

SINCERELY,

TIFFANIE

Baby, this is mommy. Listen to our Nickleback song. Someone put it on your website.

**This time, This place

Misused, Mistakes

Too long, Too late

Who was I to make you wait

Just one chance

Just one breath

Just in case there's just one left

'Cause you know,

you know, you know**

**That I love you

I have loved you all along

And I miss you

Been far away for far too long

I keep dreaming you'll be with me

and you'll never go

Stop breathing if

I don't see you anymore**

**On my knees, I'll ask

Last chance for one last dance

'Cause with you, I'd withstand

All of heck to hold your hand

I'd give it all

I'd give for us

Give anything but I won't give up

'Cause you know,

you know, you know**

**So far away

Been far away for far too long

So far away

Been far away for far too long

But you know, you know, you know**

**I wanted

I wanted you to stay

'Cause I needed

I need to hear you say

That I love you

I have loved you all along

And I forgive you

For being away for far too long

So keep breathing

'Cause I'm not leaving you anymore

Believe it

Hold on to me and, never let me go**


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am in tears again Tiffanie. That is so MARTY to do productive things like that! My cap is off to her. We all know Michael is still by her side showing his love and I'm glad he was able to find a way to prove that to her.

A book I love asks "What will you give back to honor what was lost?" Marty is giving everything Michael could have wanted.

Be sure Dan gets what he needs too, Michael would not have wanted Dan lost in the shuffle. Thanks for posting the update. I'm so glad the killer was caught.

Leia


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello Tiffanie.

Thank you so much for your post. I'm sorry we're all meeting you under these circumstances, but I'm glad that we are, nevertheless. I was away all weekend at a show, but heard the tragic news yesterday morning. Though Marty and I have never met face to face, she has often said that we are "soul mates" Would you please tell her that I'm totally incapable of expressing my sorrow and sympathy and my love for her at this time, but that she and all of her family are in my constant thoughts and prayers. There's so much I want to say, but there are no words........

I sincerely hope that the outpouring of love and support from the forum family will bring comfort to your entire family.

Marty honey, we love you so much....


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you Tiffanie for letting us know how the family is doing. It must have been you I spoke with today, please give Marty, Jerry and Dan a hug for my husband and I.

She will be a force to reckon with when she sets out to clean up that mountain. Marty I would love to come down there and help you get rid of the creeps.

We are keeping all of you in our thoughts and prayers. Marty, I love you my friend.


----------



## bobby dazzler (Jun 12, 2006)

Thankyou Tiffany for your post. I am happy (as I am sure all other forum members are) that Marty (and Jerry and Dan) have close family with them, to help them thru this nightmare. Please let Marty know that everybody has her and her family in their thoughts (even if some of us are on the other side of the world)and that we will always be available online for support at any time, i.e, now or in the future. Kindest regards, Kerrie


----------



## luvmymini2 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Tiffanie,Thank you so much for the update,we needed that.I am so glad Marty is going to turn her grief into something positive for Michael...please let her know everyone is here for her and we miss her funny stories...I personaly don't know Marty but I have come to love her and her family..She's the neatest...

Please keep us posted....

Pat


----------



## LisaF. (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update Tiffany and I feel better she has her family around. I am so happy she has a wonderful daughter in law like you to help her through this.

Please tell Marty and your whole family they are still in my prayers.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jun 12, 2006)

I also want to express my thanks for he update, Tiffanie. The love Marty has for her family is so very apparent and I'm glad you all are with her now.

As for Marty's sign, I have no doubt. We lost my younger brother several years ago. Every time he came home on leave he told my Mom he hated the TV and they needed a new one. The day of his funeral a T-storm blew up from nowhere. The thunder and lightning was like none I've ever seen before. The TV crackled and made a loud POOF and was gone. The lightning had struck it. I fully believe this was the sign we had been waiting for that all was well with David. You tell Marty to BELIEVE in that sign!

Continued prayers for your family......God Bless


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Tiffanie.

Please tell Marty and the Men and all the Family, that we love them all, and that those of us who cannot be there in person will surely be there in Spirit, not just tomorrow but in the days that follow. They have only to ask and, if it is in our power, we will do it.


----------



## Robin1 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, Now THAT sounds like the Marty we all know and love. She was really scaring me there. Please tell everyone in the family that they are all loved and we are holding them in our hearts. I lit a candle for Michael tonight and it will stay lit. If there is anything we can do please let us know. I wish we could all be there to help in this terrible time.

Robin


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you for the update. I do now know Marty but I love reading her posts.

Yes, believe in the sign. It has been 9 years now since my cousin passed away (he was killed in an accident) and I believe that my daughter was 2 weeks late in being born so that they could meet before she was born. She was born excatly 1 week after his death. She is very much like him with her passion for animals and everyone else. I know that Hayden is her angel next to her.

The family is in my thoughts/prayers.


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie: Thank you for your heartwarming post. It is good to know that you and your family are there with Marty, Jerry and Dan at this difficult time. I know that the Forum family very much appreciates the fact that you are there with them and all you are doing to help. It's a big relief.

We live in Sweetwater, Tennessee, about two hours away, and can attest that the Meth problem in this state is rampant. My boss was appointed the Monroe County General Sessions Judge in November and he has taken a very strong stance against Meth. The first time someone is convicted of a Meth charge, he sentences them to 30 days in jail. Hopefully, the judge over in that county will be strong soul and will see that the offender receives every possible punishment. It will be a good thing for Marty to crusade against this blight.

My husband is also a fire fighter and he started with a podunk department in Florida as a volunteer just like Michael did. I didn't know that about Michael's involvement with the fire department and it has really touched my heart.

My son and I will be at the funeral tomorrow and I am anxious to meet all of you. I wish it were under different circumstances.

Thank you again for your post.

Tam


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie,

I am so glad you are there with Marty.

You all are in my thoughts constantly.

Sandy


----------



## minisch (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm so glad family has arrived. Thank you and give her, Jerry and Dan a big cyber hug from all of us.


----------



## C & C Farms (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you Tiffanie for the update. We are keeping all of you in our thoughts and prayers.

{{{{HUGS}}}}

Take care and God Bless...


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie, you tell Marty and Jerry and Dan that we love her so much and will do what it takes to help. I knew Micheal would give this sign. If she wants to talk about this wonderful thing tell her we at "the Path" are there for her also, for all of you. Hug her for me, tell her Dimi sends her hugs and peace.


----------



## Dona (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you so much Tiffanie.....

I am so relieved that Marty, Jerry & Dan have you & the rest of her family there with her to help her thru this very sad time. I know that Marty is aware she has a very BIG extended family who are grieving with her here on the Forum.....but she NEEDS to have loved ones there with her, to hug & hold & cry with.

Bless you all thru this difficult time...and please know that we will all be with you (and Michael) in thoughts & prayers.

Dona


----------



## jdomep (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you for the update - I am SO glad you are there with them at this horribly sad time.

Their family has been and will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. God Bless you all!

Michael - thank you for leaving you mother the sign she needed so desperately - I hope that gave her a little piece in knowing you are right there with her!!


----------



## sparkle (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks so much for giving an update.

Micheal will *always* be with you guys. I think looking for signs such as the computer will bring more hope each day.

Hang in there and Marty, what a beautiful thing you are working on to honor your son. :aktion033:


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 12, 2006)

You have my prayers that God will see you through this unspeakable time of sorrow. Remember that Jesus came to this world and suffered as we suffer and died for our sins that we may have an eternal home with him if we put our faith in him.

Life is short and full of sorrow. But remember that eternity is forever and when we reach it, this life will seem but a bad dream until God wipes all the tears from our eyes. We are put on this earth for a purpose. It is our duty to search for and fulfill that purpose until God chooses to call us home.

May you find comfort in knowing that even though we may not see God's will or purpose, that he is in control and will work things out according to his purpose.


----------



## Cathy_H (Jun 12, 2006)

> THEY ARE NOT FROM THE GOOD PEOPLE THAT LIVE ON THIS MOUNTAIN, .....MARTY IS GOING TO MAKE IT HER PERSONAL CRUSADE TO DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO RID THEIR MOUNTAIN FROM THESE METH LABS


 Hi Tiffanie, It does our hearts good to know that you are there for Marty - we now won't have to worry so much........ I was raised in the hills of Pikeville Kentucky & I know this meth problem is there also. Marty would be a wonderful crusader to help save the children from this terrible invading evil............................... Marty - your child Michael did not die in vain - perhaps he was taken to give you strength from above - to guide you through a new journey - helping to save the innocent children. Marty & family - if words could alleviate the sadness, your forum family would write a book.




:


----------



## kaykay (Jun 12, 2006)

im so glad you are there with her. we love you marty!!!


----------



## shortymisty (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie

I like a lot of other people have never met Marty or people on this forum but we have a like passion and that makes us all one big family with squabbles, prayers, love and silliness. This tragedy in Marty's life has brought us all together to rally around one of our family, I wouldn't expect any less of anyone on here. Michael also touched our lives, through Marty's words, love and pictures and I just fell in love with the story of IT and Michael and those pictures of him and this tiny tiny kitty. That is who he was and is, a lovely young man who will be remembered always in this forum and in our hearts.

Please take care of Marty for us who can't be there we need her as much as she needs us.



:


----------



## zoeleeme (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Tiffanie, I was so glad to read your post! Marty and her family are in my thoughts and heart. I am so

glad that Dan has your son there by his side! Marty and Jerry WE LOVE YOU....

I am glad to hear of the community support ....That is wonderful!

I just wanted to say thank you for the update and please tell Marty, Jerry and Dan that we love them!

Linda and Carly


----------



## CyndiD (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie,

Thank you so much for letting us know that you are there with Marty and she is with her family.

I will keep your family in my prayers...

Hold her for me...

Cyndi


----------



## AngieA (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank You so much for the update and Thank you for being there....After I talked to Marty yesterday...I prayed for Michael to touch her in some way. I am so happy she can feel him now...a mother needs this. Give Dan a hug for me let him know all of these posts are for him too..God Bless this family.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie,

Thank you for being there for Marty when the rest of us can only be there in heart. I look at my five children daily now and know that it could be the last moment I lay eyes on them. That is a thought beyond my wildest imagination. Let Marty know that the entire Victory Baptist church in Fullerton Nebraska sends thoughts and prayers. This is the kind of tragedy that could touch many hearts and yes, save many lives. God uses bad peoples doings to accomplish his good, and while he didn't choose for Michael to die, he will choose to use the outcome in a positive way. This is something I truly believe. I am glad to hear Marty is feeling Michael's closeness to her, and that her family is there. I venture to say that tomorrow at 1:00 there will be many people accross the world on their knees praying and maybe doing something a little special to remember a young man we all knew so well, yet not at all. Michael will live on through all of us, because we know that life is precious and short. They say that what is important is not the years on the head stone, but the dash in between and I think Michael's dash speaks volumes. God bless you and your family,

Prayerfully yours,


----------



## HJF (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie,

Thanks for the update. This one sounds better that the last one I read. I will still be praying for you all.


----------



## kdtexas (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie,

We are all so glad you are there to give your unselfish love to Marty and her family. I'm sure Marty is glad you all are there also. I've had her on my mind all weekend and just praying for strength and grace from our Lord. He is our way maker. Thank you Tiffanie for updating us, we that cannot be there in person are thankful that you are there to hold up the family. We are praying for all of you during this most difficult time.

God is there in an awesome way, expressing His love through many of His creations.

kd sword

spring, tx


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 12, 2006)

When I heard what had happened I can't imagine the pain. I don't know if Marty remembers me but please give her my deepest condolences. What a wonderful family you have and what an awful thing to have to deal with. I hope the person responsible for this remains in custody for life and after he is off this horrible drug has to suffer daily with the realization of what he has done. Please tell Marty all of you are in my

thoughts daily. I pray she will get the help she needs to clean up the Mountain.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie, THANK YOU so much for being there for Marty, Jerry, and Dan. I am so glad to hear that Marty and her family will not be alone in this. Its hard enought having a small family (believe me, I know) when you need support. Marty will definitely be a force to be reckoned with on her crusade, but I know she will make a world of differance on her mountain. Please keep us informed, and tell Marty I will call her in a week or two, when things have settled down as I am sure she is flooded with phone calls right now. Corinne


----------



## tracyCCF (Jun 12, 2006)

I dont get on the forum as much as I should, but when I read this......

I am so sorry for Marty, her family, and hope she knows how much people do care. All of this outpouring , is wonderful. I am just now reading all the replies, and I can feel the compassion, and hope, in some way it can comfort her and hers, some through this.

I dont know her personally, but can say, each time I read a posting of hers, I truly do enjoy it. SHe has such a way with words, and what seems, true concern for others. I wish her and her family the best through these trying times, and hope everyone keeps them in their prayers. I will also. We all will be here for you.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie, thank you so much for giving us all an update.

I am so pleased that Michael gave Marty the sign she so desperately needed. I am also so pleased that your family is able to be there and it sounds like your son will be there to help comfort Dan and keep him busy.

It sounds like you all have a very special relationship, and that just does my heart good to hear. Thank you all very, very much for including us, the forum family, this is just so heart-breaking, but this does give all of us a little peace knowing Michael has given Marty a sign.

Bless you all, and please give everyone a hug from me.



:


----------



## MInx (Jun 12, 2006)

*Tiffinie Dear, This is Maxine. I'm quite sure none of you has the time to read all these replies right now however Carl and I are so glad to meet you and the extended Garrison family!*

It is wonderful you have each other around you for strength and I so appreciated the effort it took for you to post this.

What wonderful steps Marty and her family are planning to campaign in honor of Michael and that will help heal.

Yes we are all behind them in every way. They have our love and support and are here to help in that fight as well as we can from afar.

Bless you again, Carl and Maxine


----------



## Korinne (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you for the update. I prayed that Micheal would come to Marty, and my tears fell again when I read your post about the computer. I know it was Micheal letting her know he was okay. Please keep encouraging all of them to eat, and rest when they can. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bonloubri (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update. I was very concerned that there were no other family members around for Marty, Jerry and Dan. I know how much they need family support at this time. Tell Marty to go out and give Holly, Timmy, Sonny and the others a big hug. Let them know she still loves them even though she probaby can't be with them as much right now as she usually is. Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## luckymeacres (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you Tiffanie for the update. Please tell Marty, Jerry, Dan and the rest of the family they are in our prayers, and we have a candle burning for them through Tuesday.

May God Bless you all,

Lyn and Mike


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you Tiffanie for the update........and I am so glad you and the rest of the family are there.

Have you ever heard "I Believe" by Diamond Rio??

It is truly a remarkable song.............

I Believe

Skip Ewing/Donny Kees

Every now and then soft as breath upon my skin

I feel you come back again

And itâ€™s like you havenâ€™t been gone a moment from my side

Like the tears were never cried

Like the hands of time are holding you and me

And with all my heart Iâ€™m sure weâ€™re closer than we ever were

I donâ€™t have to hear or see, Iâ€™ve got all the proof I need

There are more than angels watching over me

I believe, I believe

Chorus

That when you die your life goes on

It doesnâ€™t end here when youâ€™re gone

Every soul is filled with light

It never ends and if Iâ€™m right

Our love can even reach across eternity

I believe, I believe

Forever, youâ€™re a part of me

Forever, in the heart of me

And Iâ€™ll hold you even longer if I can

The people who donâ€™t see the most

Say that I believe in ghosts

And if that makes me crazy, then I am

â€˜Cause I believe

There are more than angels watching over me

I believe, I believe

Marty, Michael is watching over you, you just have to believe!!!!


----------



## sedeh (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Tiffanie,

Thank you so much for the update and for being there with Marty and her family. I'm so glad Dan has Zachy now too! We all have gotten to know Marty and her family through her posts and we just love her. The frustrating part is not being able to be there to give her a big hug and help them through this. I'm so glad she has you and your family there now. I'm glad Marty has a positive focus for her grief and anger. Meth is a big problem in our area too....has slowed down a bit since they put restrictions on buying over the counter cold meds....I don't know if Tennessee has these type of restrictions or not but if not that is an area that Marty could pursue. You probably know that most of the forum will be with you in spirit tomorrow for Michael's funeral. I plan on having a candle lit and saying a prayer. God Bless you all! Sandy


----------



## Westwood Farms (Jun 12, 2006)

Please know the we too have been praying for the entire family. What a horrible thing to have happen, but God did have other plans for him. I am so very sorry. Only time will heal.

Take care,

with love and prayers

The Manuel family

And if you need anything, we will be happy to help out where we can. Thank you Tiffanie for the update, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Westwood Farms (Jun 12, 2006)

Please know the we too have been praying for the entire family. What a horrible thing to have happen, but God did have other plans for him. I am so very sorry. Only time will heal.

Take care,

with love and prayers

The Manuel family

And if you need anything, we will be happy to help out where we can. Thank you Tiffanie for the update, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you, Tiffanie, so much for the update. Please tell Marty and Jerry and Dan and the rest of the family, I'm very sorry for the loss that they have endured. Perhaps he was such a special spirit that Heaven just couldn't stand to be without him for very long. I do not know you or your family, and I don't know Marty and Jerry all that good, but that does not prevent tears from streaking my cheeks in this time of sorrow as its a parents worst nightmare!

Please tell Marty and Jerry and the rest of the family that they have my deepest sympathy.

Joyce

S.A. Texas


----------



## Davie (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie, thanks for the update. I just found out late last night about this horrible loss of a precious young life--that of Michael. Marty has been such a wonderful inspiration to all of us here on the forum. She has reached out and helped all of us in our own time of need and now it is our turn to come and stand by her in her GREATEST time of need and support.

I have been unable to be on the fourm much if any in the last year due to my own family issues and my own recent health setback but I'm back and it is with a extremely heavy heart that I read about a precious life that was lost all too soon.

GOD, please keep Marty, Jerry, and Dan in you loving arms and bring them peace and comfort in their days to come as they say Farewell to a precious son and brother. Please bring the understanding that Michael is at your loving feet and he is fine and that all is well with him. His mission on earth, though so very short was done and he is at home. Give Marty the understanding that Michael is always with her, she just needs to look to the heaven and he will be there. Please help her and her family to handle the immense anger at a live taken so early, to channel that anger into something Michael would want done. GOD thank you for all the friend that are ralleying to this family's aid. Give us all the strenght to help in what ever way we can. Grant us all PEACE and COMFORT as we face the next days, weeks, and months as we get this family though. AMEN

A couple of Special little Poems

We Sall Meet Again

If I should leave this world

Without a warning, and not even whisper a fond farewell,

Grieve not for one more message from the lips that God has stilled.

But just remember me with love and prayers for my soul's journey to that fair land beyond life's tears.

For I have believed with all my heart in its existence, and I know that God is good, for He has come to me.

Through the life of Him whose very Garment I have sought to touch.

It may be lonely, and I hope you miss me just a little, because I have loved so deeply.

Forgive me if I have ever hurt you and remember me for what I have longed to be.

Have faith that I am nearer than your dreams and fondest longings.

For the God of love shall keep all Kindred spirits close together,

Though the misty vale between this world and that to come keeps us from each other's sight for a few precious moments.

Whipser softly that you love me and it shall linger on within my soul until you come.

Say not goodbye, for on some bright tomorrow we sall meet again.

~Unknown~

To Those I love and Those Who Love Me

When I am gone, release me, let me go...

I have so many things to see and do.

You musn't tie yourself to me with tears;

Be happy that we had those precious years.

I gave to you my love, you can only guess

How much you gave to me in happiness.

I thank you for the love you each have shown,

But now its time I travelled alone,

So grieve a while for me if grieve you must,

Then let your grief be comforted by trust.

It's only for a while that we must part,

So bless the memories within your heart.

I won't be far away, for life goes on;

So if you need me, call me and I will come.

Though you can't see me or touch me, we'll be near

And if you listen with your heart, you'll hear,

All of my love around you soft and clear.

An then, when you must come this way alone,

I'll greet you with a smile and say "Welcome Home"

~Unknown~

PEACE my dear friend, I'm as close as the phone. You are in my constant thought and prayer.

Davie


----------



## Mona (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you so very much Tiffanie, for being there with, and for, Marty, Jerry and Dan. And thank you also for coming here, and letting us know how things are going up there on that mountain. It is all many of us can even think about. It is just so sad...sad beyond words, and we are all offering our love and support to the families as they so need it. But as others have said, even with our support, you are there now, to offer and give what we cannot, from over the phone, through the mail, and through our postings and emails here. Please be there for them, and especially for Marty. Giver her that shoulder to cry on, those open arms to embrace her for a cry or a hug. Just nbeing there for them to talk to, I am sure, has helped greatly. Thank you again.


----------



## MyBarakah (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Tiffanie for the report! She's so lucky to have you all there! And we are lucky to have you to keep us informed! lol!.....

That is SO NEAT what happened with the computer! We all need to beable to "Believe"! That's how we get by and cope!

Everyone on here are just the neatest bunch of people I've ever (cyber) met! I wish I could meet everyone in person! Everyone is sooo supportive!

I wish I could do something more to help Marty & family!

Deffinately will be thinking of her and family!!


----------



## woodnldy (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie,

It is good to know that you and your family is there with Marty and Jerry and Dan. At times like this you find out just who your friends are and how important family realy is. Even tho I have not Yet had the pleasure of meeting all of them my heart breaks for them. I hope I get to meet Marty one day soon and can tell her myself what a grand person she is. Her humor and way with words has left me laughing many a time.Take good care of her for us and make sure Dan and Jerry your husband and All the family know we are all praying for them(and you too) All my best LOVE, HUGS, and Prayers -Cheryl


----------



## Miniv (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you Tiffanie for being there!!! And thank you for sharing.

What a wonderful sign Michael gave. I KNEW he would when he could!

I am glad that Marty and her family are going to use their grief in a positive way. Michael I am sure will be assisting them from the Other Side however he can.

Blessings,

MA


----------



## Reble (Jun 12, 2006)

:



:



: Tiffanie, Thanks for all you and your family are doing. Bless you for the update.

Tell Marty that phone card is available anytime, just loved talking with her. She is an amazing lady.

Just email me and I will be calling. LOL


----------



## Joyce (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie, I'm very glad to read your update today and to know the family is all there with Marty and her family. They all need you now more than ever and even though Marty and I have never met or talked on the phone, we are familiar as we are all on the Forum together. This is such a sad time for us all and I know the family has to be devastated. Such a sad accident that never should have been. Please give Marty and the family our sincerest sympathy and will continue to say prayers for them. Glad the culprit was caught and taken off the streets.

Joyce & Tom

Little Folks Farm, CT


----------



## Bluerocket (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie:

So glad you are there with Marty -- thank you for updating us -- Michael will be with you all for quite a while, until you are ready for him to move on. Time has no meaning for him now -- and his love is with you.

The Garrison family is a very special family - all of you --- you are warm, loving, caring people who do your best to improve your corner of the world. You all do so many things that you should be proud of. Michael is only one shining example of your goodness.

I have never met you (not one) in person - but through Marty's stories and postings I feel like I could walk in the front door of your home and I would be a part of the family too.

Much love, many prayers and warm loving thoughts for you all at this horrible time.

JJay


----------



## walter (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update. This has been a parents worst nightmare!! I feel so bad for everyone there but only God can help now. Go to him for comfort. We are all praying for this family. Marty is a very strong person from what I can tell and she will make it through this tragady. Give everyone there my prayers and Love.

Clara


----------



## Jenn (Jun 12, 2006)

Please let Marty know that Chris, Caitie and I are thinking of her and Dan and Jerry. I'll call probably tomorrow, I didn't want to call too soon ... but I am sure that Caitie will love to talk to Marty and I know that will cheer Marty up. She loves Caitie so much!


----------



## horsefeather (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiff,

I would like to add my thanks for the update! I was wondering why God decided to let Michael come home so soon, but I believe I have my answer!! When Marty is up to it, please tell her I feel very deeply in my heart that sweet Michael's leaving her will undoubtley save MANY lives in the future. I believe he gave his life unselfishley so his Mom's crusade would save many other lives!! Please tell Dan and Jerry that they are certainly also included in my prayers, as are all of the Garrison family.

Much Love,

Pam


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you, Tiffanie. Tell Marty we are all thinking of her and praying for her, and for Jerry and Daniel.

We love you, Marty.... and Jerry, and Daniel. We're here for you....

Lucy


----------



## rockin r (Jun 12, 2006)

OH Marty!!!! :no: :no: I have not been on line over the weekend, and I saw this post as soon as I signed on. You and your entire family are in my prayers. I am soo sorry..{{{HUGS}}}....God Bless... Theresa


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 12, 2006)

Can we pin this one?


----------



## qtrrae (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie,

Thank you so much for the update. We are all so worried about Marty.

I have also lost a son soon after he graduated from High School. I know the awful, unbearable pain that Marty is going through. I feel like I am reliving my son, Kerry's death, through Michael. It is not a good feeling. The shock of an unexpected death, making funeral arrangements, picking out a cemetary plot, dealing with the thought that you will never see that child again, the list goes on and on. I kept thinking this was just a bad dream and when I get home, Kerry will be there waiting for me.

There were times when I wanted to end my own life because the pain was so unbearable. Thankfully my other children were there for me and I know you will be there for Marty.

One of my biggest fears was that everyone would forget Kerry I wanted his memory to live on and on forever! I wanted people to talk to me about him and remember the wonderful and mischevious child that he was. Our daughter named her first child Meghan Kerri after our son, another daughter has named her little boy Michael Kerry and one of Kerry's best friends has a son named Trevor Kerry! We feel he does live on through the little namesakes of his.

Hugs and prayers for you Tiffanie and for the whole entire family and friends that are so close and loved Michael.

We will keep our precious Marty in our prayers and please God give Marty the strength to get through this heartbreaking time.

MARTY WE LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## Marion (Jun 12, 2006)

Marty and her family are in my prayers and the prayers of my friends. We are there for you in our thoughts.


----------



## tinacvt (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update. I know with Michaels help she will indeed clear the mountain and save many lives. Jerry, Marty and Dan we are all here for you.


----------



## minimama (Jun 12, 2006)

Tiffanie,

Thank you so very much for taking time away from comforting Marty to give us an update. We all care so much about your family and I don't think there is a single person here that does not wish they coud be there holding Marty and Jerry and Dan too right now. I have even contemplated flying out from California to be at the funeral just so she would have more support, but I think with you there she has a good shoulder. you are so lucky to have her as a mother in law too. You make sure to give her lots of hugs from all of us. We all love her! And in spirit, that funeral home will be filled to overflowing tomorrow! And when Marty starts to get out there and fix the problems, we will be right there with her then too.

Our love and support and prayers to all,

Stacy


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 13, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Thank you so much for the update. Michael still knows how much he was loved. That just does not just go away. I am glad he showed her he loves her still and always. It was a wonderful sign. She deserved that. We will all be thinking and praying for you Marty, Jerry and Dan. We all love you guys.


----------



## Lauralee (Jun 13, 2006)

Marty,

We love you and are here for you. May God provide you peace and comfort during this time, and may He take away your pain. He gave his son, too, for all of us. You are not alone in this. We are here for you!

HUGS,

Lauralee


----------



## SunQuest (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh no! I am so sorry for you all! I am just now seeing this as I myself have been involved with a family member's passing this past week.

Please accept my deapest heart felt condolenses on your loss of such a fine yound man. May you all find comfort in the days ahead, and remember that he is watching over you all.

Many many hugs....


----------



## Cronewolf (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I lit candles and did some prayer ties for the family. My heart goes out for them all.


----------

